# what limbs for the Hoyt Horizon 25" Recurve Riser ?



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> im a compound guy, but i always liked recurves,,thinking about buying this riser and shooting some indoor spots with it.What limbs should i get? im 6'1" and want hoyt limbs but i dont need top of the line stuff here,, but i dont want junk either! ill draw about 29-30 inches if that helps. Thanks for any and all help.
> 
> i guess Samick limbs would be ok too if thats better.


Hi, Cheapest Hoyt Limbs you can get for your riser are Hoyt Excel limbs. They are 179.99 at Lancaster Archery.
PS. I would definitely look at Samick and Win & Win ILF limbs. The Horizon Riser is for ILF limbs. The length of
the limbs will depend on your Draw length but it looks like mediums would suit you. Regards
Norman


----------



## mzw (Mar 11, 2012)

I shoot the hoyt zr330 limbs on my horizon riser.medium 40lbs.I'm about the same height as you.Its a great set up that won't break the bank.


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, The Hoyt ZR330 limbs are no longer manufactured by Hoyt. He would be buying an obsolete set of limbs. Regards
Norman2
PS: He could try the Win&Win SF Premium Carbon Limbs which are excellent quality and less than $200.00.


----------



## mzw (Mar 11, 2012)

sorry,I did not know they where discontinued by hoyt.I bought them new from hoyt about a year ago so I'm pretty sure there not obsolete though,LOL


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi MZW, I tried to get the Z330 limbs from Lancaster and the Tech there told me they were no longer available from Hoyt. He told me
they are now marketing for 2013 the Carbon 720 limbs but they are 329.00 which I feel is too much. I didn't really mean obsolete but
they were no longer available. LOL. I am not good enough and too old to have 300.00 limbs on my bow. Maybe some other archery shop has some
left in stock so the OP could get some. Regards
Norman


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

You are going to outgrow the first set of limbs pretty quickly....buy a used set of long limbs or a very cheap set of new limbs. The beginning is all about form and you will build strength and move up. Don't spend a ton of money until you are on your third or forth set of limbs and you know about where you want to be weight wise.

Till then, stay on the cheap....do the same for arrows too, because you will outgrow those as well. Spine is everything!


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

Scott.Barrett said:


> You are going to outgrow the first set of limbs pretty quickly....buy a used set of long limbs or a very cheap set of new limbs. The beginning is all about form and you will build strength and move up. Don't spend a ton of money until you are on your third or forth set of limbs and you know about where you want to be weight wise.
> 
> Till then, stay on the cheap....do the same for arrows too, because you will outgrow those as well. Spine is everything!


I agree, your first set of limbs should be no more than 30lbs at your draw length. Anything heaver than that at first will mess with your form and prevent you from practicing properly. SF Axioms go for $79 at Lancaster, save your money for later on when you settle on a shooting weight. Hoyt's have become too expensive for what you get. Samick and WinWin usually have better value for the money. 

TAO


----------



## Coiner10 (Aug 14, 2012)

I think Alternative still has some Z330 limbs in their sale section.


----------



## c-lo (Jan 8, 2012)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> im a compound guy, but i always liked recurves,,thinking about buying this riser and shooting some indoor spots with it.What limbs should i get? im 6'1" and want hoyt limbs but i dont need top of the line stuff here,, but i dont want junk either! ill draw about 29-30 inches if that helps. Thanks for any and all help.
> 
> i guess Samick limbs would be ok too if thats better.


My first ILF limbs were W&W Sebastian Flute Premium Wood Limbs for 120.00 and following Viper's advice I went with the long limbs for my then 29 1/4 drawlength. 

Keep in mind that these limbs are rated at full deflex (bolts all the way out). 

You seemed to want a little more than $ 79.00 limbs, perhaps these may do it for you. Lke others I would also recommend starting with 30 or less. I started with 20 lbs which I am now thankful for.


----------



## autarchist (Oct 21, 2012)

If you want low end ILF limbs that are compatible with your 25" Hoyt Horizon riser, I would suggest Samick Privilege recurve limbs. Currently they are available at $89.99 at the Lancaster Archery. If you want mid range ILF limbs, then I would suggest Hoyt Grand Prix 720 carbon/wood limbs at 299.99. I believe Hoyt discontinued the ZR330 and made this new Grand Prix 720 limbs. I'm not sure though.

Start with low end Samick Privilege 30lbs and later switch to Grand Prix 720 or something like that. I'm sure you'll likely to change your limbs after 6months to 1 year later.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> want hoyt limbs but i dont need top of the line stuff here,


Well, if you get Hoyt limbs you won't be getting top of the line stuff so there you go...HaHaHa I kid I kid... Seriously for great value "low end" Korean limbs are great. We live in great times; just a few years ago there were only two classes of equipment: high-end expensive excellent equipment and then just slightly lower priced junk. Now it's amazing what good limbs you can get for less than 100 bucks. But if you like Hoyt get the cheapest Hoyt limbs you can find.
BTW those of us who shoot targets don't call them "spots" that's a 3Der thing or something, called that by those who don't do it.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks to all, im learning here. im set on that riser so one thing down,,,on the limbs i have no idea what one is from the other..im thinking now to go cheap and upgrade later as advised ( plus i like cheaper  ). 
i have sights that will work so good there, arrows not a problem either.

any advice on a rest for it? 

oh,, how will i know what string length to get??? and what kind? can i just tell Lancaster to add a string that will work for the set up i order?


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

With a 25" riser long limbs result in a 70" AMO bow length, which is what you want with your draw length. Medium limbs plus 25" riser give a 68" AMO bow, short limbs and 25" riser result in a 66" AMO length bow. You order a 70" AMO length string which should have an actual length of 67".


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

think im going with the Samick privilege limbs in long,,hows that sound?


----------



## c-lo (Jan 8, 2012)

Sounds smart. 

I'm using a Spigarelli ZT rest 35.00, adjustable, very nice. Or go with somethingsimple like a Hoyt super rest for a few dollars.

I'm using a Dynaflight 16 strand string, $18.00.

Should get a plunger, Shibuya $ 30.00 is good one.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

c-lo said:


> Sounds smart.
> 
> I'm using a Spigarelli ZT rest 35.00, adjustable, very nice. Or go with somethingsimple like a Hoyt super rest for a few dollars.
> 
> ...


thank you very much, this helps me see what others have and gives me some idea what to buy.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

ok im about to show how little i know about these bows,,,,,,,, does the limb bolt adjust poundage like on a compound?


----------



## c-lo (Jan 8, 2012)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> ok im about to show how little i know about these bows,,,,,,,, does the limb bolt adjust poundage like on a compound?


Yes, 10% of the weight on a Horizon.They are also used to adjust tiller so aren't necessarily adjusted even one from the other.


----------



## Dad (Apr 11, 2004)

I have the Win Sabastion Flute that are 34# on a Hoyt Horizon riser. Now the Win Axiom limbs are rated for 23" riser and I got a set of 30# but are 28# on my 25" riser. I'm happy with both sets one was 129.00 and the Axioms were 79.00.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Samick Universals - every time. Great limbs for the money.

John


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> thank you very much, this helps me see what others have and gives me some idea what to buy.


Ib4. As a new shooter myself, I think the advice from the other posters about not investing a lot of dollars on expensive limbs is a good one. That was the advice given to me from the fine folks at Lancaster when I got outfitted with my first rig this past November. Your choice of the Hoyt Horizon is a good riser, and I looked at that one seriously before opting for the Cartel Fantom. The Fantom has a lot of the same features as the Horizon but for about half the price. I outfitted mine with a pair of short discontinued new KAP T-Rex limbs that Lancaster had. They are comparable to the Axioms or Privilege limbs. That gave me a 66" bow. I added a Dynaflight string and a $10.00 flipper rest, and left with a pretty good rig for a little bit over $200. Just my 2 cents. Larry T.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks, ill check it out


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

larry tom said:


> Ib4. As a new shooter myself, I think the advice from the other posters about not investing a lot of dollars on expensive limbs is a good one. That was the advice given to me from the fine folks at Lancaster when I got outfitted with my first rig this past November. Your choice of the Hoyt Horizon is a good riser, and I looked at that one seriously before opting for the Cartel Fantom. The Fantom has a lot of the same features as the Horizon but for about half the price. I outfitted mine with a pair of short discontinued new KAP T-Rex limbs that Lancaster had. They are comparable to the Axioms or Privilege limbs. That gave me a 66" bow. I added a Dynaflight string and a $10.00 flipper rest, and left with a pretty good rig for a little bit over $200. Just my 2 cents. Larry T.


why do they make some much stuff!! ugggg,, now im leaning toward this Carter Phantom riser and the Samick Universals. Looks like a nice Riser and its like $120.00...i need to just hit place order the next time and stop looking at all this stuff.


----------

